# Medicaid ep modifier



## chclark68@gmail.com (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi,

I need to find out if Medicaid for all states require the EP modifier on EPSDT services. If not then what states do require it? Does anyone know of where I can find this information for definite?

Thank you for your help!!  


----------

